# New but not new?!?



## gtrplaya0830 (Jul 28, 2016)

Whats up!  First post here! 

Anyhow here are my stats and then ill proceed with my ???s

6'2 ish
255 lbs
prob about 25% body fat
35 y.o.
been working out since i was 18 so im not new the gym
i did take some Deca when i was about 18-19 years old but didnt really know what i was doing so I dont believe it was beneficial....

OK.  So here we go...Several years ago, at my strongest,  I suffered a tendon tear in my elbow doing over head tricep extensions with 120 lb dumbbells (the tendon that actually attaches the tricep to the tip of the elbow.  Needless to say I was out of the gym for close to a year.  Well fast forward to know and im struggling to gain strength.  Ive had ups and downs over the last several years but I think its time to gear up.  My question is, regarding Test.  I am planning on taking about 250mg of Test Propionate a week for 6-8 weeks.  I want to see how my body reacts before moving on to anything else.  Is this going to be a sufficient amount to start seeing some results.  Also should I take some sort of estrogen blocker while doing this? Should I take anything else with this? And last question should I inject all at once or 125 twice a week?  

Any help is appreciated

Thanks!!


----------

